

Mentionmap - Visualize Twitter interactions. - inaequitas
http://apps.asterisq.com/mentionmap/
Discover which people interact the most and what they're talking about.
======
thamer
I’m not giving my twitter password, implement OAuth and come back.

~~~
inaequitas
Twitter whitelisted the application, so it no longer requires a password, just
the username you'd like to visualize.

